# Slimshines



## redecouverte (May 1, 2007)

Hello ladies,
I hope you are excited as i am about the new slimshines..
i am NW 50 and I was wondering which shades are you ladies planning to buy or have bought that you love
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It will be very helpful as the nearest MAC counter is an hour away from where i live.
Thank you


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (May 1, 2007)

What are slimshines??


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 1, 2007)

I like that Aduor (orange color) and kissable (pinky color) though I'm not sure how they will look on me. I can't wait for Thursday!

Look at the color collections or MAC.com to see the new colors.


----------



## Janice (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_What are slimshines??_

 
Info here and here.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (May 1, 2007)

Janice Rocks!


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 2, 2007)

I'm getting Kissable for sure!


----------



## me_jelly (May 6, 2007)

I would suggest urgent - beautiful berry stain-like color


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 10, 2007)

I am a C7 in StudioFix and I just bought Lovey-Dove. I love it. The textures are similar to Clinique Color Surge Butter Shine lipsticks which are great. The Slimshines go on nice and smooth and so soft on your lips. You will need a lipliner. I am wearing my hg Chestnut with the Lovey-Dove. I actually tried on several of the Slimshines and I must say that they are great. I only bought one because I didn't want to buy anything similar to the Clinique lipsticks that I already have.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 10, 2007)

I'm a NW45 and I have Mousse. It's really pretty.


----------



## me_jelly (May 10, 2007)

The textures of these lipsticks are fabulous and the color is sheer, but definitely buildable!  I bought bare (beutiful pinky-beige nude that's not too milky on more pigmented lips), urgent (great bright berry stain), and pink d'lush (fresh and vibrant pinky-coral)


----------



## Eemaan (May 11, 2007)

mousse and cocmour are amazing. im NC40


----------



## Bey28 (Jun 2, 2007)

Any NC40's and above have pics of the slimshines on their lips? 

I'm NC45 with pigmented lips and I'm thinking of getting Bare but I'm afraid it won't show up. I would like to see what some of the other colors look like on darker toned ladies if possible. TIA


----------



## melliquor (Jun 2, 2007)

I love Bare, Kissable, Ardor, Urgent & Lovey Dove.  I have bought backups for all of those.


----------



## Bey28 (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I love Bare, Kissable, Ardor, Urgent & Lovey Dove. I have bought backups for all of those._

 
what's your color in MAC and do you have pigmented lips? Also which of the slimshines give you a pink/peach nude look as opposed to the brown nude?


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm NC45 and I just bought Most Wanted today I love it very natural with a hint of color and shine.  I also tried Prudeaux and liked it it was a berry color but had to but firespot so I didn't want to buy 2 lipsticks since I usually do Back2MAC and couldn't for these


----------



## melliquor (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bey28* 

 
_what's your color in MAC and do you have pigmented lips? Also which of the slimshines give you a pink/peach nude look as opposed to the brown nude?_

 
I am around NW25.  I do have pigmented lips.  I hate it.  It is so hard to wear nude lippies for me but light pinks look awesome on me.  Bare, Long Stem Rose, and Funshine is a light pink to almost bare.  Funshine i can layer it lighter to a little darker.  One of my faves is Bare.  It is so lovely.  

I have 10 colours and they all give me pink to red lips.  I don't wear any brown lippies.  Doesn't suit the colour of my lips.

The ones i have are Bare, Funshine, Long Stem Rose, Kissable (Hot Pink), Pink D Lush (Bright Pink), Pleasing (Looks purple but on me a bright bubblegum pink AWESOME), Urgent (Red), Ardor (Coral!  I love this colour), Lovey Dove (Redish Pink), & Gaily (For me, a natural Red Pink hue to my lips).


----------

